# 512 Hp



## wterdbeard (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking at both my father's and grandfathers discharge books,(1920- 1950'S) most of the stamps for their steamships appear to be 512 HP . Were there just a lot of 512 HP triple expansion steam engines around at that time, or was the stamp the standard?


----------

